

Show HN: Faceamish - A social network for Amish people. - colbyaley
http://faceamish.com

======
krapp
I knew that source code looked familiar. Did you literally just swipe
Facebook's html, and stick a new logo on it and replace some text?

Most of your links just 404 -- that's what you did, isn't it?

~~~
colbyaley
Look at you, Jedi master! 5 brownie points!

~~~
krapp
It's not even that funny!

~~~
colbyaley
You're right!

------
logn
Is getting sued part of your marketing plan?

~~~
colbyaley
We've actually acquired 5 patents for Faceamish! We're not going anywhere!!1
;-)

~~~
logn
Ah good. Then maybe in 100 years the Amish will be less resistant to
computers. Nice attempt at a joke I guess.

